# ***FREAKY update *** please read! *** When do you stop waiting?



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

*UPDATE POST (#18) ADDED AT BOTTOM*

My last period was April 10. Took a pregnancy test on May 12 at home and I got an EXTREMELY faint line. On May 15, at the dr's, I got a negative.
A week later, still no period so I went back to the dr and got an ultrasound. It showed a gestational sac measuring 4w with nothing in it, but the sac should have measured 6w. So I knew right then it was not a viable pregnancy. (I've had 3 MCs before, this is my 4th) My betas for that day were 1500.

We were not trying, we were 'avoiding', just not being very careful, I guess....it's not like I had thought about a baby or a pregnancy at all...it happened so fast...I'm pregnant - but not really....so, lots of emotions, definitely surprise, sadness...But I'm pretty ok now.

I've been waiting to start bleeding but nothing yet...it's been 15 days since the begative test at the dr's...I'm getting tired of waiting. (My other MCs were: natural at 8w, D&C at 12w, natural at 6w)
When does waiting become dangerous? I'd like to avoid a DC and/or cytotec, but now I'm starting to get paranoid that all that stuff is in there not coming out...

How long did you wait before going another route?
How long did you wait before you started bleeding?

Thanks









*UPDATE>>>>>>>>>>>*

Never started bleeding so my dr recommended another US.............Well, apparently there are TWO gestational sacs, nothing in them. I have NO IDEA what that is and how it happened and what's up...







:
Did not see the dr today, she was only there 10:30 to noon and I had to take Owen ice skating....I could have sent him with someone else but I had a feeling she wouldn't have been able to tell me any more than the U/S tech (who explained everything). I see her on Monday anyway.

I went and bought a pregnancy test, in 2 secs, I got *this*

So, your guess is as good as mine. I have NO IDEA of what's going on! I HATE not knowing what's up. This is so freaky!!!!!







:


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I had a blighted ovum/pregnancy Jan '06. I waited about 4 weeks before I couldn't wait mentally anymore-we were 13.5 weeks when we found out. We went with the cytotec option & even then I had to have a manual extraction since my m/c was incomplete. I wanted to avoid the D&C completely.
I am sorry for your loss. If you feel comfortable waiting & your care provider doesn't have an issue-then I don't think that there are higher risks with waiting. A D&C is still considered an outpatient surgery.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks









Anyone else?!?! I'm still waiting.........nothing's happening.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I didn't find out that our baby had died until I started to spot, two weeks later. We went into the ER for an ultrasound and found out that the baby stopped developing two weeks prior. We decided to put off the decision about the D & C until after we had a chance to grieve at home and get some sleep.

My doctor at the ER said that I could wait as long as I wanted as long as I had no symptoms of infection. My sister, who is also an OB, said she would wait up to two more weeks.

The next day I passed the baby and about half the placenta. Over then next 10 days everything else came out, too. I'm glad I waited and didn't have to go in for another procedure.

So, we "waited" for two weeks (because we didn't know), and then we could have waited even longer if necessary. I think when I read through the sticky thread about m/cs in this forum, there were a lot of people who waited 4, 6, even 8 or 12 weeks to miscarry.

I'm sorry that you are having to go through this.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

*UPDATE>>>>>>>>>>>*

Never started bleeding so my dr recommended another US.............Well, apparently there are TWO gestational sacs, nothing in them. I have NO IDEA what that is and how it happened and what's up...







:
Did not see the dr today, she was only there 10:30 to noon and I had to take Owen ice skating....I could have sent him with someone else but I had a feeling she wouldn't have been able to tell me any more than the U/S tech (who explained everything). I see her on Monday anyway.

I went and bought a pregnancy test, in 2 secs, I got *this*

So, your guess is as good as mine. I have NO IDEA of what's going on! I HATE not knowing what's up. This is so freaky!!!!!







:


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My first m/c was at 16 wks but the baby only measured about 9wks. That was 15yrs ago so u/s wernt routinely done early in the pregnancy. I am guessing I carried for about 5 weeks before starting to bleed and ending up w/ an emergancy D&C.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmmm...well when I went into make sure that the sac was where it was supposed to be b/c of some other issues...at 5w (or 6, I can't remember for sure now), all I saw was an oval. I also know that the placenta continues making hormone for a bit until it recognizes there is not a baby (I've had 2 m/c before this pg). With my first I found out at 8 wk that the baby had died at about 6, did not m/c until the 9th almost 10th week. The second was almost immediate. So, I guess what I'm saying is there are no clear answers.


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

I had my son just over 2 weeks ago. We found out 4 weeks prior that he had died, at 17 weeks or so. I refused to have a d&C becaseu I was so far along. i wanted to give him the homebirth I had dreamed of from the beginning, and i did have a wonderful homebirth with him. it is a very private decsiion. I did however start going insane at about the 3 1/2 weeks mark. I Told my midwife this had to end, i looking very pregnant, and yet I knew my son was dead. And everyone i would run into would inquire on my pregnancy. I am very glad I proceeded naturally, it was the best decision for me. and i have no regrets.

All of my early MC happened naturally before i knew my baby had died, so i never had to wait for one of those. Just read all you can about d&C i have read that the risk of infection with the D&C cn be higher than waiting for nature. but everyone has thier own studies and desires. I know it is wierd walking around like that, at least it was for me. I am sorry you are on a rollercoaster right now. and i hope it ends for you smoothly and with what you desire to happen. I am sorry for your loss too!!


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.








We found out 3-4 wks after the baby had died, and waited another week and a half for it to happen naturally. Finally, I decided to have a D&C. For me, I needed to be physically done. It is a personal decision. My doctor told me that infection is the only risk of waiting. She was very supportive of me waiting, and supportive of my final decision.







I am sorry you are going through this, again.

As far as the positive test, your body still has/producing hcg, which can cause a positive.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry, I know it's hard to wait.









My hcg levels were at 7,000 the day I started to spot: I know because they did a blood test in the ER that day. That was two weeks after my baby had died. The next day I passed the baby and about have of the placenta.

So, as other posters have mentioned, since pregnancy tests detect hcg, you can get a positive even when something is wrong. About 10 days after that, my levels were down to just 18.

With hindsight, I am glad I waited. I got to see my baby, and I didn't have to be sedated. I didn't have much pain, either. But I only had to wait one day, and you have to make the decision that's right for you.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Quote:

As far as the positive test, your body still has/producing hcg, which can cause a positive.
Yes, I know, but I already had a negative test at the dr's on May 15. That's what's weird.
It went from one gestational sac to 2 and from a negative to a positive...that's what's freaky.


----------



## my3monkees (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry you are going thru all this. I have no experience. But, I have a friend who just recently lost a twin at 25-26 weeks. After 3 weeks of bedrest she is free to continue the rest of her pregnancy as normal. According too her doctor she can safely carry the lost baby for the rest of her pregnancy. Possibly 15 weeks? So, I am assuming there is no immediate danger. Hope it works out for your soon.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:

Yes, I know, but I already had a negative test at the dr's on May 15. That's what's weird.
It went from one gestational sac to 2 and from a negative to a positive...that's what's freaky.
You're right, that is weird.

I can imagine a u/s tech missing a second sac on the first ultrasound, especially because it was early, and they probably weren't looking for a second sac. The negative test at the doctor's is strange, but it was almost three weeks ago. Maybe the growing sacs are causing your hcg to rise, even though there isn't anything in them? So initially the hcg wasn't high enough to be a positive, but three weeks later it was?


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Did you poas at the dr's or was it a blood test? Very strange if it was a blood test especially - you think it would have picked up any hcg. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilaria*
Yes, I know, but I already had a negative test at the dr's on May 15. That's what's weird.
It went from one gestational sac to 2 and from a negative to a positive...that's what's freaky.

I knew my baby was gone for 3 weeks before my D & C back in March. I asked my Doc why was I still feeling pg, if the baby was gone. He stated because the placenta may still be growing. That may be why you now have a fast dark positive.
Good luck to you. I know how hard this is.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm sorry you're having to go through this.







s Keep us updated.


----------



## Sea_Gal (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I can say with sad first hand expearence your
body can be very capable of taking care of it for you.
Good Luck and blessing to you.
Really I'm so sorry you have to be on this path.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

*I HAD ANOTHER ULTRASOUND, HERE'S THE SCOOP:*

There are definitely 2 sacs and they have definitely grown, one measures about 5w2d and the other 4w4d...They have nothing in them though. The bigger one has some kind of something in there that COULD turn into a yolk sac/fetal pole...but then again maybe not...
So, no answers this time either...another ultrasound in a week...
They took a zillion pics, and when I opened the envelope in the car there were only 2!! I was mad! The one with each sac and all the measurements was not there! Anyway...if this is not torutre, I don't know what is!

The report says:
_TWIN INTRAUTERINE PREGNANCY, LESS THAN 5 WEEKS BY MEAN SAC DIAMETER, OF UNCERTAIN VIABILITY. NORMAL BOTH OVARIES WITH CORPUS LUTEUM WITHIN THE RIGHT_

PICTURE of sacs: http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...ogh/sacsUS.jpg

Which is totally wild, as there are no twins in either of our families.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow! I went though some similiar too. Baby was supposed to be 9 weeks (no mistaking my dates), u/s showed a sac of about 6 weeks with just a small fetal pole. Doctor said the pregnancy wasn't viable but we would wait to see... everything turned out fine. I'm still confused as to why the sac was measuring so small... there was absolutely no mistake with my dates because i had only had sex once in a two month period.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like fraturnal twins, your body released 2 eggs a bit apart from each other and that is why they have different grown rates. Or one is viable and one isn't and that is why one is behind the other in growth. I would be so frustrated not knowing wth is going on!! I hope you get some straight answers.


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

To me it looks like there may be fetal poles in both sacs! Good luck! I'm praying for you! This is torturing Me so I can't imagine what you are going through


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, you have been through the wringer.







I hope and pray that these will grow to be two healthy babies. When will you have another ultrasound?


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Next Wednesday. I'm going crazy.







:


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh man, I'm so sorry that you have to wait! Let us know when you find out something. Is there anyone on mdc who would be able to look at this and maybe tell you *something*?

What an emotional roller coaster this must be. I'm thinking of you. Good luck!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilaria*
Next Wednesday. I'm going crazy.







:

Oh boy, 6 more days... Hang in there hun!


----------



## momma2girls (May 6, 2005)

Honestly the ultrasound pics look a lot like mine did at that gestational age. It looks like there isn't anything in there but there may be with my second baby you couldn't see anything but a sac it didn't look like anything was in there at all, but here she is! The same with this third pregnancy of mine. So I hope you get the answers you are looking for at your next appt. At six weeks you should be able to see a grain of rice looking thing in the sac. I'm sorry this must be so hard not knowing what is going on.

Andrea


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Hang in there! So sorry you're having to go through this!


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilaria*
*I HAD ANOTHER ULTRASOUND, HERE'S THE SCOOP:*

There are definitely 2 sacs and they have definitely grown, one measures about 5w2d and the other 4w4d...They have nothing in them though. The bigger one has some kind of something in there that COULD turn into a yolk sac/fetal pole...but then again maybe not...
So, no answers this time either...another ultrasound in a week...
They took a zillion pics, and when I opened the envelope in the car there were only 2!! I was mad! The one with each sac and all the measurements was not there! Anyway...if this is not torutre, I don't know what is!

The report says:
_TWIN INTRAUTERINE PREGNANCY, LESS THAN 5 WEEKS BY MEAN SAC DIAMETER, OF UNCERTAIN VIABILITY. NORMAL BOTH OVARIES WITH CORPUS LUTEUM WITHIN THE RIGHT_

PICTURE of sacs: http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...ogh/sacsUS.jpg

Which is totally wild, as there are no twins in either of our families.


I just wanted to say that I had a U/S at 5 weeks with twins and it looked exactly the same as yours...... and now I am almost 20 weeks prego with twins.... I think congrats are in order so CONGRATS... if you would like to compair mine and yours us pictures i can post them... they are alot alike.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

These are actually 6 weeks 3 days with twins.... (i cant seem to find my 5 weeks)

but you will see its very similar to yours.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g1...rasound001.jpg


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

Awww I am sorry your having to wait on this ... augh ..

((((((((HUGS)))))))) and your in my thoughts ...


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like twins to me to. Good luck hope the next u/s u can see the little ones. Is the u/s machine they r using a newer one or one of the older models? the reason I ask is the newer the machine the better the results.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're being thrown up and down in this emotional mess! Hugs coming your way.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I've started spotting, so I went in but the U/S basically showed the little sac smaller and the bigger sac the same, or grown a bit...I hate not knowing.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilaria*
I've started spotting, so I went in but the U/S basically showed the little sac smaller and the bigger sac the same, or grown a bit...I hate not knowing.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

any update ?


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes. Any update? I searched down this thread cause I thought about it as I made food this afternoon.







I'm dying to know!


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Yes, not good. I've started bleeding, my dr is out of town but at this point I can just wait till she gets back ....


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Gentle hugs, mama.







s Keep us updated.


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

(hugs)

I am keeping you in my thoughts ...


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilaria*
Yes, not good. I've started bleeding, my dr is out of town but at this point I can just wait till she gets back ....


----------



## ncastro (Feb 27, 2006)

Ilaria,

I just found this thread, and I cannot believe how similar (in some ways) our situations are. From what I see, you should have had an u/s yesterday??

To summarize... We're TTC#3. I had a m/c my 1st pg (in 2000), have 2 healthy ds, had another m/c in March (early). THen, I got a +HPT 20DPO on June 2nd while on vacation. Rushed into the dr when we got back. Friday, June 9th, hcg was 4000, on Monday it was 8000. U/s on Tues was inconclusive. Waited a week, FAINT hb dating a week "late". SO went today for another u/s on the BIG machine. My u/s looks JUST like the one you posted (two sacs, nothing obvious inside). I can't help but fear... maybe, there's still hope?!?!?

Your post gave me this new ray of hope... I hope you are well. My heart goes out to you. Please let me know how are you are. HOw has it gone for you?

Thank you,
Natalie


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

*


----------



## Doulaamber (Dec 31, 2003)

Any update?


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I will forever wonder if the bleeding I had when pg with DD was a disappeared twin or just the easily bruising cervix the CNM thought it was.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

FINAL UPDATE>>>>>>>>>

I went and got an another ultrasound this morning, it showed the 2 sacs right in the cervix. The doctor was surprised I am not in horrible pain! I thought the worst was over since my bleeding had tapered off, but I guess not!
I told her that since I'm already bleeding I wanted to really try and do it on my own. She said that was fine, and to just call her if I was in horrible pain or hemorraging.
She wants to see me again on Thursday, but if I'm still bleeding and doing ok, I will postpone until I'm done passing stuff so she can check me out and see if everything is gone.

My report said : Twin gestation, abortion in progress. That got me a bit teary-eyed.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh Ilaria, I am so sorry mama. Miscarriage is just so so hard. And twins? Oh man. You're in my thoughts and prayers mama.


----------



## ncastro (Feb 27, 2006)

Ilaria,

So sorry about this. I go for my final u/s on Thursday. I too had two empty sacs. I have had nothing pass yet, and am planning my D&C on Friday (I want to have testing done, and I do not want to wait).

I am glad that you have gone naturally, but so sorry you're having to go through this. Losing one is bad enough, but TWO! I am so there for you. I can still see my own two sacs from the u/s.

Please take care, Natalie


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone.









And hugs to everyone who is going through or has gone through this.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

So sorry mama. I know this must be really tough. Rest and take care of yourself. Hope things go smoothly for you!


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ilaria.














I hope it's okay to say that I'm glad you don't have to wait and wonder any more.


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

I am sorry for your heart. I am thankful that you have a care provider who is respectful of your desire to allow your body to do it's job.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thinking of you.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)




----------



## sweetpetunia (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Ilaria.

Praying for a quick recovery for your body and your heart. I've miscarried singletons, but never twins.









Natalie, Hugs to you as well,







I'm so sorry hon.

Julie


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I read the thread hoping there would be good news at the end. I'm so sorry, Ilaria.









~Nay


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

Ilaria, how are things going? Let us know how you are doing, mama!

Liz


----------



## fireshifter (Sep 2, 2005)

: I'm sorry, I couldn't read and not post


----------



## SnapperHead (Oct 30, 2003)

I was so hoping for a miracle for you!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I've been computer-less so I haven't been able to check in as often as I'd like. I'm very sorry for your losses.





















s


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

I was hopeful that you would have a happy ending to this mystery. I am so sorry it isn't. Sending you healing vibes.


----------

